# Mini Maiden Mare due to foal.....hopefully soon??



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello to all fellow Mini horse lovers/owners/moms/dads!

I became a member some time ago but have been hiding low. No foal cam is available but i hope this is the correct chat board pertaining to 'foaling'. I am a member of another chatboard and post on occasion (NC Horse News - screen name is the same on both). Please let me know if this needs to be posted in another forum as I will gladly do so!

My background: first mini a gelding I brought down here using a wonderful horse transportation company in summer of 2009. He is my noble steed and has taught me many things with horses. Then by summer 2010, a mare who is his sidekick all day, every day. He needed a friend to help him pull wagons and carts so he 'owns' her.....so he thinks!




Then came 2 more ladies. An adult mare (who is bred) and a filly at 3.5 months of age when we picked her up. My gelding acts like this



all day long if he is ever away from even one of his gals for any reason.... (yes, he was castrated at the earliest possible time... he probably thinks I got the gals for 'him'.)

My mini mare, Tiz Chantilly (Tilly is barn name) is due to foal.....well....soon. She was placed in the pen with the stallion for the month of July and 4 days into August of 2011. Verified in foal in April 2012 via ultrasound. The vet said 'that's a lot of amneotic fluid! She has to be in foal with that much amneotic fluid!" but he could not see a foal in the ultrasound due to the amneotic fluid.

I have been reading up (on the internet and here too!!!) and consulting with my mentors where all 4 of the brood came from about foaling and the what to do's and not do's when/if I catch her in the act. My mentors are Tiz A Miniature Horse Farm in New Hampshire and they have been in the business for more than 25 years specializing in Minis.

All pictures are from 25 June 2012 in the evening. She has been showing NO signs of 'any day now', no milk, no soft tail head.....some occasional 'biting at the belly' but that is sometimes attributed to flies/bugs. (which I resolve nightly with fly spray) Some rolling but not excessive to show concern. I am aware of the milk test with pool strips but have no milk to do such testing with!!!!....

This is her and my first 'foaling' experience.

Any thoughts as to why she is 'baking' this little one to perfection and taking her sweet time?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 26, 2012)

Congratulations on your future little one. Tilly sure is a cute little Mama. You are in the same position as I was last year. I was/am a newbie too and felt like I was waiting and waiting and waiting forever with my first mare.....i feel your pain/anticipation!! I can assure you that little Tilly will show you her cargo only when shes got her completely finished from head to hoof. Im too new to comfortably give you ideas on when little tilly will show you whats shes cooking but you will find that Diane, Anna and crazy Renee in Italy will ask you for lots more pictures of all your horses and not just Tilly, your dogs, cats, cows, husbands and inlaws....they will take all those pictures in their very private crystal ball and mix them all up!!! then I think they all drink some wine to help them think better, anna may or not speak of Narcotics....then they will ask you for even more pictures and I think they drink some more wine ( I cant swear to it though ) Anyway after a bit of time they have this real secret Auntie meeting and thats when they let the filly fairy out of the cage. They will let you know where the filly fairy was last time they saw her ( they have a special fairy GPS system ) and thats when its imperative that you stay very close to Tilly 24/7. just between you and me....stay close...very close to tilly at this time. Diane has been known to try to steal ( she doesnt use the word steal though ) anything with spots or crazy colors, Miss Renee is going to beg you for more and more pictures and videos and our lovely Anna will want to try to put some crazy name to your little one.....welcome to the 3 Aunties Foaling Forum. I'll be waiting and reading!!!

P.S. I would love to see some pictures of your Santa parades and your driving minis!!

heidi ( hey i dont think you mentioned your name?....tilly's mom?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 26, 2012)

Ooooppps....I was typing when diane was typing....Im in big trouble now....well I didnt mean to have a bit of an attitude or be rude.....so much for getting a filly fairy sent to florida next year!!! LOL


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank You Castle Rock Miniatures and LittleRibbie for the wonderful welcome! I will say that if there were to be any 'gritt my teeth' statements, the reply would only be 'constructive criticism' but always remember, if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all! I will do my best to answer your questions and a picture of the wonderful stallion as well!

She is 32 inches tall and Grulla pinto on her AMHA paper.

Dates are accurate. We arrived there August 4th and she was removed from the stallions pen that morning.

No foal movement noticed but perhaps direct front or rear pictures showing belly protruding from her sides might indicate foal position changes.

There...IS....some... edema/swelling in front of her udders closer to her belly/ribs. BUT that has been there for a very long time. I attributed that as 'fat' because she was 'fatter and happy' when we got there. She could have gone on a 'weight loss' plan because she was very much a chubby gal!

Pic's of the Stallion:

http://www.tizminiho...om/breeding.php

This website is where all my brood came from.

The sire of the 'bun in the oven' is Bear Branch Painted Feather.

Tilly's sire is Lucky Four Look Of Eagles (further down on same page)

LittleRibbie, Check out 'The Mini Whinnie Ranch' on Facebook if you have a FB account. We are up there and have pictures of my gelding doing his favorite thing at pulling wagons! No website account yet. Not sure if that road will be traveled!

Oh and boss mare (me) would be Vicki.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Vicki!! Bear Branch Painted Feather.....very nice!!! I havent looked at his page yet but Im pretty sure I think we have all seen some of the pretty babies in his family!! Will go check out your friends in NH now!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi



and welcome to the nursery



I guess I am the crazy Italian one (Heidi I will get you later)





Tilly is adorable and the future daddy is



:drool lets hope she starts to give us some signs of being due soon


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank You Eagle!

When I purchased her, she was already there at the farm in NH. Me and the owners talked about putting her with a stallion. They said that I could choose which stallion to put her with so I thought it was either Feather or the other standing stallion at their farm, Patton. Well, I'm all about paint horses! No one paint has the same coat pattern and I think that is fun and neat!

So, paint it will be!...but so long as everyone is healthy, color is just an icing on the cake!

(believe it or not, my gelding in my profile pic is also a paint. When he was born, his 'grey' spots were completely brown and he had a lot of it! Now that he is 9, no brown whatsoever -the brown was completely gone before his first winter hair season. And any grey that was growing in place of brown is almost gone now!...Mr. White man is hard to keep clean!)

I am hoping for some signs.....certainly will aggrivate me until she does show signs!...IF she does!...lol


----------



## Eagle (Jun 26, 2012)

Vicki I have 1 of those white wonders too, he was a gorgeous sorrel pintaloosa when he was born but he turned white before he was 1



i bathed him a few days ago but you would never know



lets hope this baby is VERY colourful.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Eagle, I have 2 white wonders! I wanted to get another white one at least so I could have a 'white team' but the other white one is a filly and she is a yearling. Still some more time to grow. Her only 'non white' parts are 2 brown smudges (one on her chest and another under her belly near her back legs). She thinks she is hot stuff!...lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 26, 2012)

DO NOT LISTEN TO ANYTHING HEIDI SAYS!! (except where she says we will help all we can



)

Hi Vicki and welcome to the fun place to be! I'm Anna - the ancient one - in fact I'm so old that most of my advice or information was written and transported in the Ark! But I do try to keep up with the youngsters here and am always learning from them about 'new' things and ways of doing things. I'm actually foaling my mares now - two babies on the ground, others possibly to come over the next few weeks. Sorry, I should say that daughter is foaling our mares, as I have now reached the great age where the younger members of one's family become pretty bossy and have told me to step down and take life at an easier rate!!

Your Tilly is such a pretty girl and this coming foal is going to be a fabulous little person with Feather as its Daddy!! Actually I got quite excited (must mind my blood pressure!!) when looking at the Tiz Mini website - we have 'connections'! Great friends of mine also have a Painted Feather son, and back in the 1980's I was lucky enough to be around when Choirboy and Treacle were still at the Toyhorse Stud (have several girls of Toyhorse breeding myself) - have they still got those two boys?

Ooooop's I'm rambling again - bad habit of mine as you will soon realise if you get busy reading the threads here while you are waiting for Tilly to foal. She is looking great, but think that she has a while to go yet. Has she had foals before, if so do you know if she started to get her milk supply close to foaling rather than the 'usual' approx 4 weeks before? Any info about her previous foalings would be helpful. Plus of course lots of pictures of her and any other of your minis or other animals - we all LOVE pictures!!

And again WELCOME, great to have you with us!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello AnnaC!

Tiz Mini website only has the foundation mares now. Thoes mares have Toyhorse and Choirboy and some others in their pedigree though. Now that you mention it, Tilly IS a granddaughter of Toyhorse Treacle!

I wish I could give more about her foaling habits, but no luck. This is a new voyage on her path of life!....and mine to!

Just got done checking on her. I 'swear'



i saw movement on her belly....and 'felt'



some movement......could just be her guts rumbling and making noise and movements.....

But I keep comparing her to my other mare who was 'smart'



enough to say 'no'



to the same stallion when we were there for the few days..... Tilly's belly is 'draggin'



lower than the other mare.....


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

ooooooo Thank you Castle Rock Miniatures!......ima go out and try right now...lol....just fed them hay...lol


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

the only thing i felt was.....nothin.....so either the foal was not movin around or is hanging out high up in her ribcage....or....well, a non-active foal......

but she was just eatin hay. I do get the impression that she is 'tired of bein overweight'.....but doesn't know it could be caused by a package inside!.....nothin else....no changes from pics.


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2012)

LittleRibbie said:


> Congratulations on your future little one. Tilly sure is a cute little Mama. You are in the same position as I was last year. I was/am a newbie too and felt like I was waiting and waiting and waiting forever with my first mare.....i feel your pain/anticipation!! I can assure you that little Tilly will show you her cargo only when shes got her completely finished from head to hoof. Im too new to comfortably give you ideas on when little tilly will show you whats shes cooking but you will find that Diane, Anna and crazy Renee in Italy will ask you for lots more pictures of all your horses and not just Tilly, your dogs, cats, cows, husbands and inlaws....they will take all those pictures in their very private crystal ball and mix them all up!!! then I think they all drink some wine to help them think better, anna may or not speak of Narcotics....then they will ask you for even more pictures and I think they drink some more wine ( I cant swear to it though ) Anyway after a bit of time they have this real secret Auntie meeting and thats when they let the filly fairy out of the cage. They will let you know where the filly fairy was last time they saw her ( they have a special fairy GPS system ) and thats when its imperative that you stay very close to Tilly 24/7. just between you and me....stay close...very close to tilly at this time. Diane has been known to try to steal ( she doesnt use the word steal though ) anything with spots or crazy colors, Miss Renee is going to beg you for more and more pictures and videos and our lovely Anna will want to try to put some crazy name to your little one.....welcome to the 3 Aunties Foaling Forum. I'll be waiting and reading!!!
> 
> P.S. I would love to see some pictures of your Santa parades and your driving minis!!
> 
> heidi	( hey i dont think you mentioned your name?....tilly's mom?


Heidi you always forget me








Hi Vicki and welcome to the nursery



everyone on here is lovely and we always welcome new people





I'm Cassie and I'm from Australia, od you have your girl up on camera? if so I'm happy to watch and can usually do a pretty good night shift covering (as its my day time



)

your girl is beautiful! I so hope she is in foal! can we see another picture of her side on with you on the same level as her pretty please? (hehe and it starts lol)



Tiz Minis Fan said:


> Thank You Castle Rock Miniatures and LittleRibbie for the wonderful welcome! I will say that if there were to be any 'gritt my teeth' statements, the reply would only be 'constructive criticism' but always remember, if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all! I will do my best to answer your questions and a picture of the wonderful stallion as well!
> 
> She is 32 inches tall and Grulla pinto on her AMHA paper.
> 
> ...


ooooh you lucky thing! I LOVE bear branch painted feather, he is so gorgeous! I can't wait even more to see what your lovely girl produces for you!!! so very exciting!!!

good luck with foaling and we hope you will stick around, we love to keep in touch with all our mares and our special babies





hope you feel some movement soon! I want to see what Tilly and Feather will produce very very exciting!

Cassie


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 26, 2012)

o.k. I will try to be nicer...I promise.

vicky, it took me forever to feel cameron....I could see him moving around and as soon as i touched my mare to actually "feel it".....he would stop moving!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 27, 2012)

cassie said:


> Heidi you always forget me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heidi always forgets us floating all the way down here in Ozzie land








Welcome Vicki!

Foal movement is a bit random, I check two of my girls every day and only sometimes get a good push! But sooner or later you'll get something.


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

Wings said:


> Heidi always forgets us floating all the way down here in Ozzie land
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha she does doesn't she bree!! well us Aussie girls have to stick together! 

yeah some people don't feel foal movement at all the whole time, then others like my mare Suzie with her colt I could feel movement all the time I hope you feel movement soon its one of the best feelings!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 28, 2012)

alright. ima do mare stare!

will get a 'dazzle' from best buy and camera(s) from Harbor Freight tomorrow.

questions:

....do i need ONE dazzle for all cameras or multiple dazzle for multiple cameras?

....if I supply the camera(s) and dazzle(s), which option do I choose when going to the mare stare website?......

A - cam hosting

B - monthly

I am puzzled as to which option(s) to choose....

and no change in Tilly's udders nor rear.......


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't help you with the dazzle as I stream straight from my cam to my pc. Marestare now makes you pay a minimal of 3 months which is $90 Amanda pays $ 50 for the whole year at Mare Watchers and you will have us all watching so it doesn't really matter about it being a new host site. Also Holly has a great view from camstreams.com but I don't know how much she pays.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 28, 2012)

OOOO!!!.......mare watchers it is!....so if i do mare watchers, do I still need the dazzle? (pretty sure I do...).....might as well do a yearly host thing too...

Thank you for the tip Eagle!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 28, 2012)

Update on the mama-to-be......her milk bar was a 'little' more larger. Nipples are still pointing inward, but gettin bigger (slowly!!)....It was not a huge difference, but a small, noticable difference from previous check.

Checkin her multiple times daily to see if there are any other 'signs' of change.

I notice that her 'belly' is gettin more 'foal shape' in that there is a mildly noticable 'divot' between her pelvis and her belly coming outward (area of hip where the hairs are turned different directions in all horses)....hopefully I explained that correctly.....lol

that's all on this end

.....got 2 cameras.....now reading instructions.....lol....and attempting to set up.....

can anyone answer my previous question.....do I need more than 1 dazzle?

Thank you Aunties/Uncles/Fosters/Grand Parents!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry, I'm no help either, but am waiting impatiently to see your pretty girl on cam!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

Try posting on Amanda's thread "hyubers" she has more than 1 cam so she will know. She is busy today with her new colt but she will help when she can.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 29, 2012)

As far as I know you will only need one Dazzle? I only have one cam that goes to the TV and it runs from there to the PC. To my understanding, if you have more than one cam you should have a switcher box that switches from one cam to the other and then one cable that goes to the TV or PC dazzle. I hope I am explaining this right and it helps to anzwer your question


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2012)

hi sorry I'm late lol, yes you should only need one dazzle, like Hazel has said if you have more then one camera you will need a swticher board, but with just one cam you should be fine





YAY I can't wait to watch your pretty girl



I won't be able to watch next week as I will be leading a youth day camp in the bush LOL crazy I know



but I will be back on board the week after





If you have anymore questions regarding anything please ask



throughout the lot of us we can usually get some form of answer through





good luck with setting up the camera



let us know how you go with marewatchers trying to think what to use next time I need it hehe


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 30, 2012)

She is doing well!.....no more improvements on the milk bar!!!

I got the Dazzle, a switcher board and extra long length of camera wire.

workin on hookin it up tonight and having it viewing the pen/paddock tomorrow!

I realized that there is no way to have the cameras rotate from one view to another view (automatically) besides pressing a button on the switch board.......the people at Best Buy said that the Dazzle does not do it either.....would have been nice to have it view from one camera for 10 seconds then switch on its own....but that is A LOT more green than I am willing to put forth right now!!!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jun 30, 2012)

Finally got it installed and Dazzle working. Hooked up camera to trial and error the program. Figured out how to put my phone number on bottom of screen.

now to get it on the net....

if I could stream it on Facebook (for free by the looks of it....).....would that be an option for many?

I would be using 'ustream'.....but i still need to work with hookup from computer to net....lol....doin that all tonight...lol

I guess computer needs to be on to do live stream.....


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2012)

How exciting



I can't wait to help you watch her. Facebook is fine with me but I know some of the other ladies don't do it.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2012)

Well done for getting it sorted so quickly!! Sadly I'm one of those who doesn't do facebook.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, now i have another question.....

If I do Marestare, which option do I choose to pay my fees???

in the process of putting up the cameras outside!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2012)

The minimal time on Marestare is 3 months, I didn't bother with Twitter or anything else this year as it is extra now.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 1, 2012)

hmmm....ok. I will just do that 3 month thing......if I do the pay thing today, will it be up and running today?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2012)

Sometimes they get it up and running really fast I guess it depends on how busy they are.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 1, 2012)

So I went with marestare......already paid got setup of camera done. Just waiting on Marestare to do what they do best on their end!....

The name the camera will be under is 'The Mini Whinnie Ranch'

I didnt pay for extras. Just 3 months of watching!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2012)

Yippeeeeeeee I can't wait to help watch your little girl


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2012)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 1, 2012)

i'm excited very much!....gonna go put camera in its place when hubby gets home so he can be of assisstance!.....

no info from marestare yet. I have done all on my end and am just waiting on their end!.....

impatiently waiting...lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2012)

I will try your cam when I wake up, it will be in 7 hours so what time will it be there?


----------



## chandab (Jul 1, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I will try your cam when I wake up, it will be in 7 hours so what time will it be there?


Your post time stamped at 3:19 for me, so here it'll be just after 10pm (I'm in Montana). [so, a couple hours earlier in NC where the OP is located.]


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, a little holdup.....had really bad weather....power went out for 6 hours. Apparently there was a tornado and winds of 70mph with rain. (used to hurricanes in this area for 20+ years, so nothing bad...lol)...I was in a hurry to turn off the computer before the electricity did it for me!

Got the camera set up inside but not outside. hubby is instructed to do such tomorrow....lol

The link is this.....

*http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=miniwhinnieranch*

It will not be on for tonight until the camera is positioned (hopefully tomorrow am) and then after that, it will be after 9pm tomorrow night when it will be on again.....unless hubby has time to fuss with computer stuff and I instruct him over the phone before he goes to work!!...lol

She is doin fine!....the milk bar might have a smidgen more to it than last post of it, but not anything hopeful for imminent foaling.

I read in a horse magazine that it is researched that the mare holds the colts longer than the filly's......really hoping for a colt....lol....but either way, healthy for both is fine with me!!!!


----------



## chandab (Jul 2, 2012)

Tiz Minis Fan said:


> I read in a horse magazine that it is researched that the mare holds the colts longer than the filly's......really hoping for a colt....lol....but either way, healthy for both is fine with me!!!!


Don't count on that theory... My AQHA mare went almost 365 days with her first foal (like 15 years ago), I was expecting a colt as I had read the same thing; she had a very healthy, but large filly. Then, this year with the minis, 307 days for a healthy colt (second foal of the season).


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 2, 2012)

So Hubby put up the camera. Now it just needs to be connected. It is positioned at a distance for daytime viewing and the other camera will be used for night time viewing closer up but higher from the ground. When I get off and get home (around 9pm my time) I will hook it up for full use (just the distance camera but I dont know how good it will be for night time use).


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 2, 2012)

So, the camera is hooked up. The view....well, nothing. So, I think I will do one camera for day and another for night.

Need 2 people to do the 'a little to the left'.........'a little to the right'....'nope, too far'.....'now a little up'.......'now I just see sky'....lol.....

gotta get the view right...

about the milk bar....some more than last post. but she is taking her time adding groceries to the bar!....lol

hubby gets home about 11pm....gonna pester him to get this thing up.......lol....


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Morning




I am here if you need help positioning the cam



Can you ask Rick at MS to put a clock on your cam, it makes it easier.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank You Eagle!.....your comment posted at 203am my time.....i think??...lol....this is sooo weired.....I have never been on a chat board with people from all over the country!.....FUN!!!....





The camera in the current position is viewing things 'upside down'.....and that dont really help much!.....Hubby and I will be working on that this AM before I go to work!.....looks like it will be a good view.....but then again, its hard to tell from upside down!

He is also instructed to install the 2nd camera in another location for night time viewing today.....I will have to show him how he will know the view will be right side up without looking at the view on the computer!....lol....I figured that out last night!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

We are re-positioning the camera view so that is why the feed is turned off for now. it will be directly on the pasture only and not facing the shelter. This camera is for day view only. the other will be for night view and will be positioned either tonight or tomorrow.....

The white horse with her is Buddy. She needs company or it will drive her insane....The other 2 are being moved to another pasture so as to not be a pest to her.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

It 'should' be up.....or at least it was when I left the house at 10:45 AM. The day camera is set up so that it views the whole paddock but not the shelter. Most likely you will need to adjust the size of YOUR view on your screen (that sliding bar above the feed) to get a better picture as the camera is a farther distance than average to get the whole paddock in view.

Sadly I can not view it on my phone....(blackberry)....

and the other 2 in the pasture are still there....so total of 4 in the pasture....

(remember, just the brown/white needs extra eyes!)


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you Castle Rock!.....Beautiful, yes!.....Hot??....scorching.....it was about 95ish during mid day and then add the humidity on that too!

Camera back up again for daytime!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2012)

Lovely views of your beautiful paddock - no minis in sight at all. LOL!! But I'm watching in hope!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you Anna!...They somtimes like to go inside the shelter which is out of view to the left of the image. Right now, they are on the right side on the image......finding random strands of hay that they missed while eating breakfast this AM. I am going to re-mount that camera in a different location so it has a closer view of the whole paddock.....


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2012)

Ah Ha!! just spotted two of them in the distance! Well I think I saw two separate tails swishing and one head shaking, so, unless you have a very strange animal in your paddock, I'm voting for two minis! LOL!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 5, 2012)

I dont get to watch often b/c my computer is still freezing but only when a video is showing....sorry. But I am able to see your pasture now....and yes Houston...we have made contact...I do believe that i see a small horse in the distance. What a beautiful pasture you have...and those trees ....I would be out there on a big ole swing everyday!! just beautiful!! Where did you end up getting your camera? Its really a nice view and very clear. I want to put one for out side....only my pasture will be somewhat uglier than your!! LOL

hows your little girl doing anyway?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2012)

This bird watching is great fun and good job cos there isn't a mini in sight


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 5, 2012)

I got the cameras from Harbor Freight. It is the slightly more expensive one (color vision for day, black and white for night). It only has 1 wire coming from the camera so it can be 80 feet+ from a power source. The 80ft cord that is with each camera has the power source on the end that hooks to the Dazzle. Very smart for that setup!

Found out that the best distance for night setup is NO MORE than 100ft from a light source. The other one is still in the works....sadly...lol...takes 2 people to do the 'little more to the left"....ordeal....lol...cant do much on my phone's tiny screen...lol

The current view doesnt have the 'shelter' in sight but that is to the left of the screen. They probably spend plenty of time there during the humid part of the day....but I dont know because I cant see it with my phone nor work computers!!!!... :arg!

Mama to be is doin well! Not much difference with her milk bar. same as last post of it. there IS a baby in there



.....my friend came over for 4th of July gathering and she said she saw 'movement' of baby.....I guess you have to 'carry' one to know what to look/watch for.....lol.... need to take more pics....will try tomorrow.....or saturday....


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the update



If you need help positioning the other cam just let me know the time and I will help, I always help Cassie from Australia, it takes a few minutes cos I send her text messages of how to move the cam but it works





Check out this cool video of one of Amanda's foal's kicking, it might help you know where to look.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 6, 2012)

Great video Renee!!

I'm having trouble getting the night time cam to work - daytime it is perfect, but night time I keep getting 'stream not found'. Anyone else having trouble?

Looking forward to the updated pictures.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2012)

The night cam isn't set up yet Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 6, 2012)

*Ah! Silly me!! LOL!! *


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 9, 2012)

ok......an update. no baby yet. Pic is attached. Still not able to get milk.

Having trouble getting longer cord for camera to see at 'night'. It doesnt work with what I bought so I might just say heck with the longer cable and mover her at night to somewhere else that can be seen closer. Only have 80 ft to play with and the pen is 100 ft from the house.....go figure...lol.

THEN have electrical problems....one problem after another...lol.

So, my question is....should I take her to a different vet to get her ultrasounded again to make sure she is 'ok'?

Since she has gone this far, she should be past 11 months (the 4th of July) IF she was bred the last few days she was with the stallion (August 1-4 of 2011).

How many have maidens that go MORE than 11 months?

Have some gone a year?.....that would be a REALLY BIG baby for a maiden!

to the vet?...or wait it out??

I will have camera on today but we are expecting rain this next week and I am not so fond of having the computer ON during storms.....


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 9, 2012)

no camera.....darn thing having technical difficulties.....gerrr....then had to go to work so I will fix it when I get off today....arrgggghhh!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 9, 2012)

Vicki, would love to see some new pictures of Tilly when you can (taken as Diane says above, particularly the side on one with you kneeling beside her to get the right angle).

Dont worry too much about dates, I have already had two mares who foaled early, but the rest are now fast approaching their due dates with no signs of getting udders - they all have milk glands but then they are also very fat. LOL!! With 4 of them we are still guessing whether they are in foal or not (some days we say yes and some days we say no!) but the 5th little mare is certainly in foal, looking huge, getting very grumpy and playing the prima donna, but she still has no udder!! So, like you, we wait!!

Mares, dont you just love them!


----------



## Wings (Jul 9, 2012)

So assumign she was bred on the very last possible day you're hitting day 340 around now, she can still safely carry for longer.

Have to say though, that is a very undeveloped udder.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 10, 2012)

well, a good storm is brewing and hanging around this week. I raced home before the rain made too much of an appearance to take pictures.

But, it is hard to take pictures when you have a very 'uncooperative' horse.....she thinks her face looks prettier than anything to do with her back end.....I have to agree!....lol

These were taken last night with my phone. Thank goodness the phone has a 'flash' on it (surprise to me when I got the phone a year ago!). It is about 7pm but plenty of cloud cover to need a flash.

The udder development has not changed. I tried to get a 'between the legs' shot but she's a good girl and didnt want me to get another pic of her milk bar. When I did look in that direction, her nipples are still touching and pointing 'inward' toward each other. and the only 'adema' is in front of her nipples where the previous pic shows.

I tried to get 'defining' shots of the belly because I know it's hard to tell if there is any 'unsmoothness' to the belly view on many horses from a side shot.

What medicine (shot) would help her produce milk?

Every time I 'check' her, no milk to obtain. No waxing, nothing.

They get coastal hay in the pen that they are in. The pastures have Bahai grass.

I had an AG Center person come out last fall and go over what things the land has/needs/doesnt need.

I told myself that if she does not pop by 4 July, I will take her to a different vet for another opinion......should I still do such?

I consulted my mentors and they said it is not uncommon for a mini to go a year. So in some sense, I am not too concerned but still worried...lol.....(on the fence for the vet)!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to be such a pain, especially as you have obviously gone to a lot of trouble to get us the pictures (unco-operative mare LOL!!), but we do need a pic of her sideways on with you kneeling on the ground so we can see how much her tummy has 'dropped'. The side view that you have posted is taken from too high up so the underline of her tummy isn't visible. (your camera/phone should be in line with the lower line of her tummy not on a level with her spine).





Please could you try again - sorry and thank you!

Oh and I wouldn't be worrying about rushing her to a vet for the moment, as long as she is eating happily and acting normally for a late pregnant mare, then all is probably progressing quite normally.


----------



## cassie (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with Anna, side pics are really the best way to tell whats happening, here is an example of one of my girl when she was preggers... hope that helps.




your girl is gorgeous however and I hope she will give you that lovely little baby very soon!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 11, 2012)

So.....the weather here for the week is NOT fun.....supposed to rain/thunder/lightening all week. Which means NO computer on and NO video during the day....

I am NOT about to risk the computer getting lightening fried.

The lights flickered and went out a few times but came back on after a few seconds.....I guess one benefit of living in the country!

It was downpouring rain today. I had to drive 35-45mph in zones of 55mph because the rain was coming down by bucketloads!

Will try to get a pic of her at a better angle tomorrow AM before work!....

That gal is making me go crazy!!!!!

It was sprinkling and had just rained a good bit before I took thoes pics...so she is a tad dirty.

My gelding.....well, he could use a pressure wash treatment!...he NEVER stays clean (but then again he is WHITE).


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 11, 2012)

Good luck with those storms - stay safe. No rush for that special picture, when you are ready will be ok!

Forgot to say this before, but you dont want to do any shots to bring in her milk until after she foals - she may produce it herself as she actually foals.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 11, 2012)

Here a picture from my phone...taken this AM.

The camera is off because of storms (although it is not storming 45 miles away!)


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the new picture. Now I'm going to be really honest here!! She actually doesn't look any further along in her pregnancy to me than she did in the first pics you posted of her in your first post here - just scrolled back to compare. For a maiden mare she does look pregnant, but taking her lack of any sort of 'dropping' tummy together with her lack of udder so far, I would have to question her actual covering dates.

Of course she could be foaling late, as many mares seem to be doing this year, so another 3 or 4 weeks would give her the time to increase in size and to develop a good milk bar. But as you purchased her already in foal, I would still question her covering dates - mistakes can be made quite innocently. A couple of years ago we had a maiden mare running out with our stallion, she was covered and we never saw her in season/covered again 3 weeks later. The following year she had 3/4 bagged up to her covering date and we watched expectantly for the birth. 4 weeks later she gave birth to a normal term foal, quite slender, even skinny and certainly not a month overdue! We had obviously missed her being covered the second time and after checking between our two diaries we found that the one that we were following actually had (mistakenly) the wrong date for the stallion being removed from the field. So mistakes can happen to any of us!


----------



## Wings (Jul 11, 2012)

Have to agree with Anna, compared to my girls who aren't due until August she's just not showing much at all. I know they all show differently but by day 340 I'd be expecting a much more obvious foal bump as well as some udder development.

She might still be hiding something in there but if she was in my paddocks I'd be having some serious doubts.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 11, 2012)

I understand your questionings. Today, I did go out to her paddock and she is 'acting' a bit more 'bossy' and 'moody' than she ever has been. The gelding in her pen is 'above' her in the heirarchy but does not display it very often at all. She was very much not herself but of course I was trying to figure out why she would not let me touch one of her ears.....even still, before and after the ear touching attemts, she was not her usual self.

In regards to the cover date, I know for sure she was removed from the pen of the Stallion either the 3rd or 4th of August because we went up there and arrived on one of thoes two days.

Our stay duration was only 3-4 days and then left WITH her and the other 3 minis back to North Carolina (brought 2 minis up, then brought 4 back).

One of my co-workers stated that perhaps she is waiting for Friday the 13th.......or a full moon?....lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2012)

hey, she is looking good



I agree that she still has to drop some more yet... but hopefully she won't take to long to do that ...

I was finally able to pull your camera up today (sorry I haven't been able to watch before now) and then I just checked your post and noticed your having those bad storms and the camera is turned off



stay safe please... hope to see your gorgeous girl camera soon


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 13, 2012)

Camera is up today!

Going to check on her to get a 'milk bar' update!

If She decides to go today, let it be a colt........I am not superstitious but it would be nice!......now off to work.....


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Vicki,

how is your precious girls today?

just tried to get your cam up but its not working... hope all is well... I'll keep it up and check with I can hopefully it won't be too much longer now


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 14, 2012)

The brood is doing well!

I KNOW there is a baby in there!......there HAS to be! Last night, I was out there in the pen for a while just spending time with them 'beautifying' their manes and tails. I took note of how she looked when I was viewing her from her back end. The baby must have repositioned itself a few times because I really noticed a 'difference' in how her belly (below the ribcage) was bulging from the sides. She has NOT dropped....yet.....no changes in her.....so far......lol

Yesterday, another storm which made the electricity flicker.....and the computer turn off.

Cam is up today!

arrrrgh......she is driving me insane!!!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 14, 2012)

pics update......no baby of course....but critique.....is there? or isnt there?.......

all were taken last night.....

Some show prominent lopsidedness of belly......and then the baby repositions itself to make the view more 'even'.....lol.....thats my take....lets hope it's right!

Any thoughts?


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm afraid that I too am having doubts. I really feel that as we are more of less right on top of her due dates, she should be showing more signs of being in foal. Yes, maiden mares can 'hide' things exceedingly well, but to me she looks more like a mare a couple of months away from foaling.

I really hope she will prove me wrong!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 15, 2012)

Castle Rock.....I'm not familiar with the 'slat-sided' terminology. Can you explain that?

Definitely on the hopes of a baby!........

then I got to thinking.....I hope that the baby is not a 'repeat' of Einstein. Could this be the reason her belly is not showing much? (smaller than averag foal?)

or she could be one of thoes that doesnt show anything but suddenly drops to the ground and starts to push!......(goodness I hope not!)


----------



## Wings (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't remember from previosu pages, has she ever been scanned/blood tested/wee tested in foal? Can't help but ask as she has a much earlier due date then my girls and yet mine aren't being sneaky about it.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 15, 2012)

She has been ultrasounded but the vet said 'that' a lot of amneotic fluid." but we didnt see a baby.....athough I just got done throwing hay and I know that was something moving inside besides her guts....

My theory is that she is carrying it high......


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes. Thank you Diane! Very much helpful!......certainly hope for a little one inside!...It 'looks' like there is a baby in there that is just not 'crisp' yet.....lol.....


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2012)

Great discription Diane, and I agree with you that she does look 'slab-sided' in the first pictures, but then, usually when the foal has positioned itself enough to create this look, the mare's tummy shows more of a dropped position, and that seems to be lacking in the final picture.

But I too am hoping that she is carrying high up as some maidens can do.


----------



## Wings (Jul 15, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Great discription Diane, and I agree with you that she does look 'slab-sided' in the first pictures, but then, usually when the foal has positioned itself enough to create this look, the mare's tummy shows more of a dropped position, and that seems to be lacking in the final picture.
> 
> But I too am hoping that she is carrying high up as some maidens can do.


Ditto, well described as always Diane. I've got the same concern (and hope!) as Anna though. At this stage you shouldn't be seeing much movement from the foal as they are pretty much out of room.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a brain puzzle for anyone who wants to try......

If the vet ultrasounded her in April and said 'there's a lot of amneotic fluid'.......that has to mean she is pregnant correct?

If the amneotic fluid is inside the amneotic sac.....

the amneotic sac is inside the uterus....

his hand was doing the 'up there with the ultrasound device'.....

And pics have been 50/50 convincing.......

I'm convincing myself to take her to the vet on my next off day (wednesday I belive) for another verified 'ultrasound' and to actually 'see a baby'.....not just a lot of amneotic fluid.....


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2012)

Diane, you are a mine of information, and thank goodness you are for the sake (and 'learning') for all of us. I was wondering what the vet meant by all the fluid he found, but as we dont test our mares in any way, I'm completely a novice over what is right and what is wrong!

Providing your little girl is happy to travel, I think it would be a good idea to get her seen again by someone who can give you an answer once and for all.





Good luck!


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2012)

praying for a little baby in that tummy!! she is a confusing one for sure! I'm hoping she isn't being tricky like my girl was



its so hard getting so excited for a new baby and then there not being one





I would definitley get another check over from your vet



good luck!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

I am going to get a vet check on her again. But this time, I want to ask what type of equipment they have for 'ultrasound' because one vet didnt have the ability to 'print' out a pic (not that there was anything to see!) but I have seen another vet go to the horse farm and bring the ultrasound machine with ability to print out pics.......THAT would be nice....

And I just realized that the first vet who I took her to for the ultrasound.....has a habit of giving mild sedatives to my horses on procedures very minor.....of which i think one of them certainly did not need it....I dont have very good trust in that vet's ability of large animals......good for shots but nothing much more....even my farrier agrees that he is not much good for large animals.....I just hope I dont have to go 3 hours away to the State vet hospital.....

so Diane.....my next question.....IF there is a scenario which you described, COULD she pop positive on a pregnancy test due to hormone levels? (not ultrasound, but actual stick test)

Leavin the camera on today, but there is a small chance of thunderstorms......if the camera is off for some reason, power flickered....


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 16, 2012)

If you want to do a pregnancy test, I would suggest you get a Wee Foal 120 urine test (Google it for a suplier). Very inexpensive, non-invasive and - unlike the Wee-Foal 38 - I have had good results with it. This test will NOT give a false positive if the mare is not pregnant as some hormone tests will, because it tests for something produced by the fetus. It works from 120-300 days gestation though, and not sure if it will work beyound that. Don't try to use a human pregnancy test on mares; a friend found out the hard way that they don't work..

Best test at this point would be some type of ultrasound. Our vet never sedates for an US and rarely do we even use a twitch. Good luck!

And Diane - wow, you are just a wealth of information. So glad I dropped in on this thread!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 17, 2012)

So an update.....going to haul her 20-ish miles to the vet's office for a second ultrasound and bloodwork TOMORROW....and whatever else to see what's going on.....

(or rather what's NOT going on!!!)

No change in her....no dropped belly, no milk bar.....

When I talked to the vet, he said he remembers doing the ultrasound and the general synopsis of the conversation from today is "she is right on top of her due date. If she doesn't have that baby by tomorrow, bring her in"

So, tomorrow is the day.....hopefully.....and "positive" news is best....better news is she is healthy but no baby.....worst news is she and/or baby are in trouble....

everyone at work asks me every day....did she have her baby yet?......I keep telling them 'nope....If she did, I wouldn't be here right now!"......so now they are all waiting for tomorrow's verdict.........


----------



## Wings (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck for today!!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you for the well wishes!.....I'm loading up and moving out shortly.....scared of the result...........very much so.....dont know why.....perhaps just 11 months+ of hope.....and dont want it to be 'shot down'......


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2012)

ray



Sending prayers that the results are positive as I know how frustrating it is to get this far only to have no baby, I went there last year with one of my girls. After quite a few foals she still managed to fool me


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 18, 2012)

update......
















:arg!

He did not charge the 2nd ultrasound....which was awesome!....(i've been a client for a few years...lol).....He AND his assisstant gloved up to see what there could be to see....his hand/arm was a tad on the large side so thats why his helper tried 'her hand' at it....but the US just showed lots of organs and he said with this one and the first one given it's unclear results, she is likely not.

I asked him what the chances are the baby could be hanging out high up in her rib cage, he said pretty good chance but neither him nor helper 'felt' baby kick or any sort....

Also asked about blood test......price of $110 and 3-5 business days turnaround.......did not do that.....not for that price.....had it been half that price, sure.....

BUT.......I will keep a glimmer of hope for another month......

Vet did say that he has had a mare come in who he did not believe she was pregnant that dropped that night.....

She could be one of thoes that shows nothing but suddenly decide to pop....


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 18, 2012)

Like Diane says, I would have thought that 'something' should have been visible, especially at this late stage of her pregnancy, and I'm sorry that your vet still couldn't give you a conclusive answer.

Still, we are happy to wait and hope - and to enjoy your company here and on the other threads.


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan (Jul 18, 2012)

well, I still wonder why the 'lopsidedness' of her belly in some of thoes pics

.....why she frequently 'rolled' moreso than the others when I was in the pasture

......why she more often 'nipped' at her belly.....even when there was no fly

and her 'milk bar' is much more 'relaxed' than the other mares in the field.....

I guess that is my little 'glimmer of hope' that still remains......

perhaps I am just not ready to



(give up) just yet.....


----------



## chandab (Jul 18, 2012)

Tiz Minis Fan said:


> I guess that is my little 'glimmer of hope' that still remains......
> 
> perhaps I am just not ready to
> 
> ...


I totally understand not wanting to give up. I have two mares that were exposed last year, they still haven't foaled, they were on pasture with the stallion, so I still have time before I should totally give up. I'd love to have a foal from each, so only time will tell.


----------



## Wings (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear the test was inconclusive, and I certainly understand wanting that glimmer of hope.

Just remember there is always next year


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2012)

so sorry to hear that it is still inconclusive





hoping you get a little baby still, but as Diane and Anna have said I would have thought that by now you would see something as the foal should be pretty much to term... :s


----------

